# Tool storage systems



## smpcarpentry

I am thinking about buying systainers for all my tools. So i decided to to ask you guy to show off inside your custom systainers for ideas. For all of us to make each other better. We should also include tstak tough system Lbox and any other system you guy use to stay organized:thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF

I went with the tstak system because it was a great price for a great product. I don't do anything special to the inside though, here is my trailer with the tstaks (I got rid of the lboxxs).


----------



## griz

Whatever system or means you choose to store/keep too;s and parts is only as good as you are willing to maintain it and keep it stocked.


In other words put your chit away and keep the bins full.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Peter_C

Systainers are nice, and I have my fair share. Unfortunately they are very expensive. Most of mine came with Festool tools inside of them. 

The Ridgid system is probably the best bang for the buck. Especially since most Black Friday's they offer the three stack for $99. Same cost as one large Systainer. Plus the Ridgid system has a cart built into the biggest lower box. Unfortunately there are downfalls to it too. Although they do carry a lifetime guarantee. They are fairly large and hold a lot of tools. 

Dewalt Tough Boxes are nice but require a cart be purchased separately. As do Systainers, but the Festool Sys cart is nice. I have one and like it. The Dewalt Tough System cart is probably the coolest one out there though as you can remove any box below without touching the ones above. 

Hadn't seen this one before until it was mentioned below. 
http://www.dewalt.com/en-us/product...ge/toughsystem-ds450-moblie-storage/dwst08250

T-stacks are kinda cheesy from what I have seen, although I must admit I do not have a lot of experience with them, and do not know anyone using the system.

Look at them all, pick the one that suits your needs and fits your budget...if you have a budget. 

Some folks like to have foam and all kinds of fancy stuff to protect their tools inside the boxes. The goal needs to be to pack as much as possible into as small of a space as possible. Many of my tools, like my cordless stuff, is just packed willy nilly into their boxes. Some of my more expensive and fragile tools have foam, or custom inserts built for them out of acrylic or wood.


----------



## RobertCDF

Tstak has a big box with wheels and handle built in, so far it's only available under the Stanley name, find it at lowes. 
The tough system line also has a new box with wheels and a handle.


----------



## EricBrancard

Systainers are my favorite, but I've been gearing up with the Ridgid boxes as well recently. I am phasing out the L-boxxes. It's not that I don't like them, it's that the Ridgid ones just make more sense for me.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Peter_C said:


> Systainers are nice, and I have my fair share. Unfortunately they are very expensive. Most of mine came with Festool tools inside of them.
> 
> The Ridgid system is probably the best bang for the buck. Especially since most Black Friday's they offer the three stack for $99. Same cost as one large Systainer. Plus the Ridgid system has a cart built into the biggest lower box. Unfortunately there are downfalls to it too. Although they do carry a lifetime guarantee. They are fairly large and hold a lot of tools.
> 
> T-staks are nice but require a cart be purchased separately. As do Systainers, but the Festool Sys cart is nice. I have one and like it. The Dewalt cart is probably the coolest one out there though.
> 
> Look at them all, pick the one that suits your needs and fits your budget...if you have a budget.
> 
> Some folks like to have foam and all kinds of fancy stuff to protect their tools inside the boxes. The goal needs to be to pack as much as possible into as small of a space as possible. Many of my tools, like my cordless stuff, is just packed willy nilly into their boxes. Some of my more expensive and fragile tools have foam, or custom inserts built for them out of acrylic or wood.


Not to mention you can stand on a Ridgid box, try that with Festool, ain't gonna work out well for the box.

I also don't like the flimsy design of the systainers. Although they do have some of the best locks and access. 

I don't like the DeWalt TStak due to the fact you can't access a lower box when they are stacked. They also have thinner walls than the Ridgid.

Can you guess, I am sold on Ridgid?


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate

EricBrancard said:


> Systainers are my favorite, but I've been gearing up with the Ridgid boxes as well recently. I am phasing out the L-boxxes. It's not that I don't like them, it's that the Ridgid ones just make more sense for me.


I am a huge Bosch guy, but the LBoxx system was too flimsy. The lids just seem weak and when you push on opposite corners you can distort the box. For that kind of money they should really be much more, well, rigid.


----------



## EricBrancard

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am a huge Bosch guy, but the LBoxx system was too flimsy. The lids just seem weak and when you push on opposite corners you can distort the box. For that kind of money they should really be much more, well, rigid.


It wasn't as much the rigidity that bothered me, in fact the L-boxxes held up pretty well in my high speed head on collision back in April. It's more the shape of all these different systems. As you know, you can fit a bunch of stuff in the Ridgid boxes that don't really fit well in the other ones. The DeWalt tough boxes are similar in size, but significantly more expensive. 

I hope Ridgid expands the line a bit more beyond the 4 boxes currently available, though. For $19, I do like that open top "basket" box for stuff.

I'll have to take some pics of my stuff when I get on the job site tomorrow.


----------



## Designed2Fail

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not to mention you can stand on a Ridgid box, try that with Festool, ain't gonna work out well for the box.
> 
> I also don't like the flimsy design of the systainers. Although they do have some of the best locks and access.
> 
> I don't like the DeWalt TStak due to the fact you can't access a lower box when they are stacked. They also have thinner walls than the Ridgid.
> 
> Can you guess, I am sold on Ridgid?
> 
> View attachment 349658
> 
> 
> View attachment 349666
> 
> 
> View attachment 349674
> 
> 
> View attachment 349682
> 
> 
> View attachment 349690


HILTI guy here and love the ridgid boxes.


----------



## Designed2Fail

modified the both to set up for my ridged boxes.


----------



## Golden view

I'm all JBOB. Just a Bunch of Boxes. I need to work on that... 

Not to mention complete lack of brand loyalty except Milwaukee cordless to stay on one battery platform.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Wish I did it better now as mine looks half assed but did my set up on a sunday night after a coulple drinks lol


----------



## Peter_C

This was last years Black Friday sale. Some Home Depots take competitors coupons to sweeten the deal. 









I modified this Ridgid box by adding center bins so it holds screws in the center by cutting another lid apart and riveting the parts onto this one. Then adding more little bins from other boxes I removed them from. 









As you can see the smaller boxes inside lid liner can be removed to make more room for tools. This is my stone polishing set. 









Took this SYS-MFT lid off and put it onto a SYS-3. Then while making test hits for hole sizing on a CNC for a MFT style table it got repurposed into a holder for my Dogs and Rail Dogs. It now has a few of the Ridgid small orange bins inside. The Systainer holds all the tools needed for my saw and MFT table deal. 









Nothing wrong with having two systems is there?

Really the best bang for the buck is bins. I currently own around 70 of them with all kinds of stuff. For instance one holds all my tiling sponges and spacers. Another holds most of my drywall tools. Two have sandpaper in them. We use them all over the house for storage of clothing to cleaners, to food, and the list goes on...


----------



## charimon

I once was all Systainer. in 2010 I had 42 of them. now I am Rubbermaid Brute boxes, Ridgid boxes and some systainers. This is because a lot of my kits used tools bigger than the systainers. I have a couple nearing 10 years in service, and most are over 8 years old.


----------



## Tom M

I favor the Tstaks. The Ridgid looks like a clone. I have a few Lboxxs and systainers that came with those brand tools and they are brittle and less likely to take an impact without cracking. My Tstaks can are pliable.


----------



## CharlieDelta

I run the DeWalt Tough boxes. I like them so far. The Ridgid and DeWalt are essentially the same thing. I would like to eventually get the dolley to cart around the boxes and be able to access lower ones without having to unstack the boxes. But right now, the big Tough Box with the build in wheels suffices for me. I have been happy with their durability thus far. They have slid around the bed of my truck at 60mph and haven't shown any wear or tear yet.


----------



## Tom M

I may grab a couple of tough boxes myself. The waterproof feature is appealing.


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> I once was all Systainer. in 2010 I had 42 of them. now I am Rubbermaid Brute boxes, Ridgid boxes and some systainers. This is because a lot of my kits used tools bigger than the systainers. I have a couple nearing 10 years in service, and most are over 8 years old.


It was your setup that convinced me to go all Systainer.

I must say, things were better before the TLock, durability wise.

At this point many of mine have worn out latches, broken handles, cracked lids, cracked sides etc. I either need to replace a bunch or go for a completely different system.

I own about 15 Brutes but I find you can't stack them if they are too heavy, the sides balloon out and the stack collapses.


----------



## Ken Drake

*Thanks!*

Now I see; thank you!

Now I need to make the decision between Dewalt and Ridgid. I am leaning towards Ridgid as it is a little less expensive and has the open container option. 

After some digging I found the Home Depot black Friday ad. The Ridgid will be on sale for $98 and the Dewalt for $129. Each is discounted about $30 from retail pricing. 

http://www.thecouponingcouple.com/home-depot-black-friday-2016-ad/6/


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> Is that rolling cart water proof?


I'd say it's pretty close. It has a gasket on the lid and locks down pretty tight. Would certainly stand up to rain and snow. Unlike the other boxes, the lid on the rolling cart removes completely.


----------



## RobertCDF

Ken Drake said:


> Now I see; thank you!
> 
> Now I need to make the decision between Dewalt and Ridgid. I am leaning towards Ridgid as it is a little less expensive and has the open container option.
> 
> After some digging I found the Home Depot black Friday ad. The Ridgid will be on sale for $98 and the Dewalt for $129. Each is discounted about $30 from retail pricing.
> 
> http://www.thecouponingcouple.com/home-depot-black-friday-2016-ad/6/


Look at the Stanley tstak that lowes has right now, same as the dewalt tstak (different than dewalt tough system) the tstak line has drawers and the ridgid doesn't. Open top boxes are coming soon and they have more options available. 
(Price will be 99 or so on black Friday).


----------



## Tom M

EricBrancard said:


> I'd say it's pretty close. It has a gasket on the lid and locks down pretty tight. Would certainly stand up to rain and snow. Unlike the other boxes, the lid on the rolling cart removes completely.


The lid is not so much a factor at The Rim but where the top handle is on the lid. That's really what my concerns were


----------



## CharlieDelta

Ken Drake said:


> Now I see; thank you!
> 
> Now I need to make the decision between Dewalt and Ridgid. I am leaning towards Ridgid as it is a little less expensive and has the open container option.
> 
> After some digging I found the Home Depot black Friday ad. The Ridgid will be on sale for $98 and the Dewalt for $129. Each is discounted about $30 from retail pricing.
> 
> http://www.thecouponingcouple.com/home-depot-black-friday-2016-ad/6/


DeWalt ToughSystem has the open container option as well. HD just doesn't stock it (at least my local one doesn't YMMV). I believe the Ridgid isn't waterproof but I'm not for certain.

Edit: DeWalt ToughSystem Tool Tote

I thought the DeWalt ones were tougher and more robust than the Ridgid ones personally. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> The lid is not so much a factor at The Rim but where the top handle is on the lid. That's really what my concerns were


Gotcha. I don't have a roller with me right now, but the other boxes don't have any part of the handle that passes through to inside the box. I'll post a close up of the assembly later, but it's completely outside the envelope, hardware and all.


----------



## Mike-B

The ridgid boxes are definitely waterproof. I've left them on commercial roofs overnight through heavy storms with no water infiltration. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Mike-B said:


> The ridgid boxes are definitely waterproof. I've left them on commercial roofs overnight through heavy storms with no water infiltration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




But can you submerge them in a pool or lake?? Cause ya never know, lol 

I agree the rigid boxes definitely keep out rain and the usual stuff like dust and debris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tom M said:


> The lid is not so much a factor at The Rim but where the top handle is on the lid. That's really what my concerns were


It's watertight.


----------



## Warren

Windycity said:


> But can you submerge them in a pool or lake?? Cause ya never know, lol
> 
> I agree the rigid boxes definitely keep out rain and the usual stuff like dust and debris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the Tstaks are anything like the Stanley counterpart, they do not keep the water out. If you look at how they are made, you would think it would, but we recently left one outside on a job, and after a nice heavy rain, many of the compartments had an inch or so of water in them. While I do not routinely leave them outside, many times we will have them out there while we work, and we work in a little drizzle or light snow many times.


----------



## Lettusbee

Tstaks are not water proof. They barely qualify as water resistant. 

The Dewalt Tough boxes are water proof. I used to keep my automotive tools in the bed of my truck in the smallest tough box. Water never got in.


----------



## DLynch0009

I got a few of the Dewalt tough system boxes and the 2 wheeler cart that they go on. I've had the large box with 20v tools in them for some time, no water has ever gotten inside and its held up quite well. Got the 2 drawer box that fits all my hardware containers in one and whatever extra tools I don't have in my bag or belt normally in the other, then on the top of the two wheeler I either have the tough system radio or the bigger tough system hardware divider (pretty much only get that out when I'm hanging cabinets or doing other interior remodel work). Also with the two wheeler if I don't need all of my battery power tools the platform on the bottom is large enough to throw my tool bag on it for one less thing to carry.


----------



## smpcarpentry

So i bough the ridgid boxes 4 each of the 3 sizes and 2 of the crates. Let me tell you it was the best idea I've ever had :clap:realto see how much time they save getting in and out of job. Being able to find all of the things i need quiccker. Most important haveing more stuff that I need on job.


----------



## Tom M

I have to grab a couple more crates. They are bigger than your regular milk crate. I like the sides closed.

In the Dewalt one I bought I took advantage of the notches and dividers in the crate itself to make a platform/lid haf way up. I left the back end full depth for caulking tubes. Worked out well.


----------



## smpcarpentry

The ridgid creates i got have a place to slidein 1/4 ply for dividers two of them and u can stack them in the stack they lock the same way


----------



## CharlieDelta

Personally I feel like the DeWalt Toughbox crates are more durable than Ridgid. The carry handles on Ridgid are too small for my liking.


----------



## TNTRenovate

CharlieDelta said:


> Personally I feel like the DeWalt Toughbox crates are more durable than Ridgid. The carry handles on Ridgid are too small for my liking.


If anything the Ridgid are a bit larger than DeWalt. And there is no way when you compare the two side by side that the DeWalt is more durable.

















Just look at the differences in their clamping system. The DeWalt's is a plastic while the Rigid is steel.

















If you compare the reinforcing both systems employ just on the hinge side, the DeWalt looks like a toy.


----------



## RobertCDF

CharlieDelta said:


> Personally I feel like the DeWalt Toughbox crates are more durable than Ridgid. The carry handles on Ridgid are too small for my liking.


They need to release the version with the single handle in the center. How the hell am I supposed to carry a crate up a ladder when it has to be carried with 2 hands?


----------



## CharlieDelta

TNTSERVICES said:


> If anything the Ridgid are a bit larger than DeWalt. And there is no way when you compare the two side by side that the DeWalt is more durable.
> 
> View attachment 351770
> 
> 
> View attachment 351778
> 
> 
> Just look at the differences in their clamping system. The DeWalt's is a plastic while the Rigid is steel.
> 
> View attachment 351794
> 
> 
> View attachment 351786
> 
> 
> If you compare the reinforcing both systems employ just on the hinge side, the DeWalt looks like a toy.


I guess I should have clarified more than saying "DeWalt Toughbox Crate". 

The carry handles on the ends of the Ridgid crate are small diameter handles. I wasn't talking about the briefcase handle.


----------



## smpcarpentry

has anyone made a hand tool organizer for inside a ridgid box or any other boxes


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Eyeway!

Mech Diver said:


>


Take cover! This guy has more tools then the grainger catalogue. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

smpcarpentry said:


> has anyone made a hand tool organizer for inside a ridgid box or any other boxes


Google "systainer". There will be 1,000's of pictures but you should be able to find a bunch of ones with modified inserts. Look for threads on Festool Owners Group. I have made a few inserts for Systainers, and prefer to use plastic, most folks like to use wood. You can make anything you want to fit your tools. Other than modifying the smallest Ridgid box to hold more little trays for screws, I just toss my tools into the other Ridgid boxes. The trays in the middle sized boxes are sometimes useful. The largest roller box has tool inserts for it which are removable.



Eyeway! said:


> Take cover! This guy has more tools then the grainger catalogue.


They are all shiny and new too! Good stuff. I swear by my M12 tools.


----------



## Philament

smpcarpentry said:


> has anyone made a hand tool organizer for inside a ridgid box or any other boxes


I've customized a few Dewalt ToughSystem boxes with 1/4" plywood and gorilla glue as well as pvc conduit and pvc glue. This is my masonry/tile/drywall setup:









http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/drywall-masonry-tiling-tool-storage-286666/

For my carpentry hand tools though, I still love the Veto ProPac, much easier for me to find stuff. 

There's a few customized boxes over in the Efficiency, Tools, Load Out, Trailers Ect. thread. Heres one recently posted:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/efficiency-tools-load-out-trailers-ect-280921/index20/#post5410682


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Eyeway! said:


> Take cover! This guy has more tools then the grainger catalogue.


Yeah, that could be true. But I'm much more a bag or pack guy than a storage box type. This is one of the few boxes I use.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Yeah, that could be true. But I'm much more a bag or pack guy than a storage box type. This is one of the few boxes I use.


How often do you need two impact drivers and two drills? Why carry the extra weight?


----------



## bcook19791

Inner10 said:


> How often do you need two impact drivers and two drills? Why carry the extra weight?


I use two or more drills pretty often. Will have different bits in each one. Sometimes especially when installing cabniets and builtins I will have 4 or five drills and a couple impacts out. Saves a lot of time not changing bits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> How often do you need two impact drivers and two drills? Why carry the extra weight?


Pretty often. The second impact is good if you are using two different drivers on the same project or if you have a helper with you.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I carry two Impacts.


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> I carry two Impacts.


One for each hand?


----------



## Eyeway!

Inner10 said:


> One for each hand?


He's not John Wayne pilgrim! 
If im on a project that requires many bits, I will lay out drills all over with appropriate bits. I won't do this if there are other trades around for obvious reasons. Door guys in commercial have 3 to 4 drills on their carts daily. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> One for each hand?


Seems like you are the one behind the times, maybe time to up your game bro.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> One for each hand?


Helper

Different setup (torx, square, philips)

Backup - temporarily misplaced or burnout. (still have my 2009 model so still waiting for one to burn out)


----------



## Inner10

Eyeway! said:


> He's not John Wayne pilgrim!
> If im on a project that requires many bits, I will lay out drills all over with appropriate bits. I won't do this if there are other trades around for obvious reasons. Door guys in commercial have 3 to 4 drills on their carts daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The average door cart here has a die grinder with a christmas tree bit, multimaster, grinder and half inch belt sander all wired into a power bar. Then a cordless drill tossed on top. I don't think I've ever seen a setup with 3 or 4 drills. 



TNTSERVICES said:


> Helper
> 
> Different setup (torx, square, philips)
> 
> Backup - temporarily misplaced or burnout. (still have my 2009 model so still waiting for one to burn out)


If you're carrying a tool for a second guy I absolutely understand. A bit change in an impact takes as much time as grabbing a different tool. I'm all about lugging around fewer tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> A bit change in an impact takes as much time as grabbing a different tool. I'm all about lugging around fewer tools.


Far better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 

When working on a ladder, in a lift or bucket, or say at height (maybe a tower) having separate drivers with different tips or bits is far easier than swapping them out and having to set a loose bit or tip down someplace, to each his own. 

I've got 50 years in working in the trades and never knock anyone else's system of doing things in an efficient manner.


----------



## AustinDB

anyone try the Calavera #5 utility bags yet? They're sold through Toolnut.


----------



## madmax718

unless you got the kreg machine, drilling and changing over to the driving bit is a real time killer. Thats just one example of saving time not having to swap back and forth. Cabinet hardware installs- same thing, one for the drill bit, and one for the screw hardware.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Far better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
> 
> When working on a ladder, in a lift or bucket, or say at height (maybe a tower) having separate drivers with different tips or bits is far easier than swapping them out and having to set a loose bit or tip down someplace, to each his own.
> 
> I've got 50 years in working in the trades and never knock anyone else's system of doing things in an efficient manner.


I'm not calling you an ******* for carrying two drivers nor am I saying I have more experience than you. I'm constantly changing my setup and juggling between carrying too much vs too little.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> I'm not calling you an ******* for carrying two drivers nor am I saying I have more experience than you. I'm constantly changing my setup and juggling between carrying too much vs too little.


Nor did I call you one. 

What kind of controls work do you do? You work out of a van? Union or Non Union? On a job for long periods of time or just hit an run type hourly maybe day jobs?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

madmax718 said:


> unless you got the kreg machine, drilling and changing over to the driving bit is a real time killer. Thats just one example of saving time not having to swap back and forth. Cabinet hardware installs- same thing, one for the drill bit, and one for the screw hardware.


I often have a hex socket in one tool and maybe a masonary bit or even a holesaw in another. There are many combos where redundant tools comes in handy.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Nor did I call you one.
> 
> What kind of controls work do you do? You work out of a van? Union or Non Union? On a job for long periods of time or just hit an run type hourly maybe day jobs?


Building automation, access control, HVAC, CCTV, networking, a/V etc. System integration in general.

Truck with a camper shell.

Non union, I'm an owner.

Depends on the day, I've had jobs that span a few years but I will only spend a day or two a week on site. My setup is geared more toward hit n run since there is so much service work required.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> Building automation, access control, HVAC, CCTV, networking, a/V etc. System integration in general.
> 
> Truck with a camper shell.
> 
> Non union, I'm an owner.
> 
> Depends on the day, I've had jobs that span a few years but I will only spend a day or two a week on site. My setup is geared more toward hit n run since there is so much service work required.



That's cool. I figure you worry more about heat up there than a/c. Which HVAC control systems do you install? Is tool theft from your truck an issue?


----------



## EricBrancard

Mech Diver said:


> Yeah, that could be true. But I'm much more a bag or pack guy than a storage box type. This is one of the few boxes I use.


Is the "Mech Diver" name a reference to a wrist watch?


----------



## SectorSecurity

I have several drills and depending on what I'm doing I may have each one chucked up with a different size bit.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

EricBrancard said:


> Is the "Mech Diver" name a reference to a wrist watch?


Nope, It's because I worked part time as a diver doing underwater mechanical repairs.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> That's cool. I figure you worry more about heat up there than a/c. Which HVAC control systems do you install? Is tool theft from your truck an issue?


Yes and no, we have temps over 90 in the summer and below -40 in the winter. Most people have AC, but everyone has heat. I work primarily in MDUs, rental and hospitality so their concern is largely cost savings and being able to control temperature. Current one is EcoBee, with about 275 zones.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> That's cool. I figure you worry more about heat up there than a/c. Which HVAC control systems do you install? Is tool theft from your truck an issue?


Tool theft hasn't been an issue ever. My dumb ass leaving tools around and having them go missing is a problem.


----------



## tccoggs

I bought into Ridgid, not perfect, but reasonably priced and no breaks of failures yet. 

To me Festool is a joke with the systainers, way overpriced piece of plastic, and they are not that durable, especially in cold weather. They got to be kidding me with that syslight duo as well. $300 for a plug in LED with no switch. Whats next, boxing up sunlight and selling it in a systainer??

I'm willing to pay for innovation which makes me money, I have 2 TS55's and the Domino, which were/are unique in many ways, but systainers are just plastic boxes, not worth festool premium.


----------



## Windycity

tccoggs said:


> I bought into Ridgid, not perfect, but reasonably priced and no breaks of failures yet.
> 
> 
> 
> To me Festool is a joke with the systainers, way overpriced piece of plastic, and they are not that durable, especially in cold weather. They got to be kidding me with that syslight duo as well. $300 for a plug in LED with no switch. Whats next, boxing up sunlight and selling it in a systainer??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to pay for innovation which makes me money, I have 2 TS55's and the Domino, which were/are unique in many ways, but systainers are just plastic boxes, not worth festool premium.




Although the festool system does have a neat tool storage system i do have to agree with you about the durability and price. To me the plastic cases feel cheap and probably won't take a decent impact like my rigid boxes. Hell i even use my box to stand on when i am too lazy to grab a step stool. If I was not a mason and worked in a trade that needed more finesse and didn't beat up his equipment so much personally the festool would be an option for me. But for what i do i dont think the festool would last very long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> Yes and no, we have temps over 90 in the summer and below -40 in the winter. Most people have AC, but everyone has heat. I work primarily in MDUs, rental and hospitality so their concern is largely cost savings and being able to control temperature. Current one is EcoBee, with about 275 zones.


Never used EcoBee, more a Metasys, Tracer, Honeywell, Orion guy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> Tool theft hasn't been an issue ever. My dumb ass leaving tools around and having them go missing is a problem.


Just curious about your concern over carrying excess tools, I've worked in NYC and Philly where leaving a vehicle unattended can have disastrous results.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Just curious about your concern over carrying excess tools, I've worked in NYC and Philly where leaving a vehicle unattended can have disastrous results.


Leaving a vehicle with tools in it isn't a big concern here. Worst thing I ever come back to is a parking ticket.


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Never used EcoBee, more a Metasys, Tracer, Honeywell, Orion guy.


We will network the BAS and setup multi site links but those controls are typically done by the HVAC company. The systems I work on are more retrofit for apartment buildings. Converting rentals that have utilities included to having HVAC control of each unit as well as retrofit electrical metering.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Inner10 said:


> The average door cart here has a die grinder with a christmas tree bit, multimaster, grinder and half inch belt sander all wired into a power bar. Then a cordless drill tossed on top. I don't think I've ever seen a setup with 3 or 4 drills.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're carrying a tool for a second guy I absolutely understand. A bit change in an impact takes as much time as grabbing a different tool. I'm all about lugging around fewer tools.


Most of the time it's not about the time changing the bit it's the time to locate the bit. Always going to be easier to find a drill than a drill bit on top of a cart. Like others I set up a drill or driver for every task I'm doing. For hole saws I swap out but each bit has it's own mandrel. It's not about how much or little you carry it's about having what you need and how you carry and move it.


----------



## smpcarpentry

tccoggs said:


> I bought into Ridgid, not perfect, but reasonably priced and no breaks of failures yet.
> 
> To me Festool is a joke with the systainers, way overpriced piece of plastic, and they are not that durable, especially in cold weather. They got to be kidding me with that syslight duo as well. $300 for a plug in LED with no switch. Whats next, boxing up sunlight and selling it in a systainer??
> 
> I'm willing to pay for innovation which makes me money, I have 2 TS55's and the Domino, which were/are unique in many ways, but systainers are just plastic boxes, not worth festool premium.


I bought ridge boxes because i need alot and price is nice but i think that i would like an all systainer system. The ridgid i have been using for a few weeks and they are vastly better than my old bucket bag and random box method. Systainer are a little easier to operate and get in to the stack. They are smaller so i can't make them 80lbs (i have a short ridgid box pushing 60+lbs filled with finish gun nails.) 

They are expensive but that has a little to do with manufacturing process they have tighter tolerances by far. Also assembly is a little more involved. For some reason good from Europe cost almost 150% the cost as in Europe. If u look at the cost of systainers in Europe they are 3/4 to 2/3 the cost here. 

Now as far as durability is concerned i dont thinkthey are designed for most contractors in the U.S.. Most of the guys here have no pride in there tools or what they do. So they dont take care of there stuff. For example my brother has bought 3 socket sets over the past few years because he leaves them out in the rain the case fills up and everything turns to rust. I have bought one socket set only because my brother lost my first one that was a gift. Back to my point systainer are designed to keep you organized in a shop or shop like setting. Not to be tosed around a job site out in the rain.


----------



## RobertCDF

Price wise you can't beat the tstak (as long as you shop around) I just bought 5 of the large Dewalt tstak boxes for $99.95 total. So for the same price as the ridgid stack I got way more space and 2 more boxes. I think that will put me over 40 tstak boxes.


----------



## Inner10

RobertCDF said:


> Price wise you can't beat the tstak (as long as you shop around) I just bought 5 of the large Dewalt tstak boxes for $99.95 total. So for the same price as the ridgid stack I got way more space and 2 more boxes. I think that will put me over 40 tstak boxes.


Where are you buying those so cheap?


----------



## TNTRenovate

RobertCDF said:


> Price wise you can't beat the tstak (as long as you shop around) I just bought 5 of the large Dewalt tstak boxes for $99.95 total. So for the same price as the ridgid stack I got way more space and 2 more boxes. I think that will put me over 40 tstak boxes.


I like the drawer options on the TStaks, I just don't think that they are as rugged or watertight as the Ridgid. Hopefully Ridgid will expand it's line a bit.


----------



## Philament

TNTSERVICES said:


> I like the drawer options on the TStaks, I just don't think that they are as rugged or watertight as the Ridgid. Hopefully Ridgid will expand it's line a bit.


This is the route I have taken primarily. If I can fit the tool and accessories into either a TSTAK 1 drawer, or ToughSystems drawer I will. It's like having a mobile tool chest. Neither of the dewalt drawer boxes seem all that robust, but the convenience and accessibility out ways their negatives in my mind. For the cost, I'll just replace them in a couple years if/when they break.


----------



## RobertCDF

Inner10 said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Price wise you can't beat the tstak (as long as you shop around) I just bought 5 of the large Dewalt tstak boxes for $99.95 total. So for the same price as the ridgid stack I got way more space and 2 more boxes. I think that will put me over 40 tstak boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you buying those so cheap?
Click to expand...

Factoryauthorizedoutlet.com. currently they are offering $25 off $100 Dewalt order, 5 big boxes is 124.95-25=99.95. Or you can mix and match the big and small boxes ($19.99 ea for small, $24.99 for large) 4 smalls and 1 big gives you 104.95-25 for an otd of 79.95.


----------



## smpcarpentry

I have found that the tools i dont have in ridgid boxes annoy me. I almost never leave my tools on a job my OCD, liability, lose, and the list goes on. I find it helps me sleep better if i just take it all and put it away. Now i have most of my stuff in ridgid boxes and systainers. I find that the thinks that are not annoy me and i need to get more and put the rest of my stuff in them. It is so nice to be able to just roll a stack in to a house. The problem is when i have to make 10 trips for all the other tools i have and need.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have the Ridgid and DeWalt tough boxxes. The DeWalts are a bit tougher. 
I see the Ridgid BoXXes are the same as the Keter Boxxes.
http://www.keter.com/en/tool-boxes-2
http://www.keter.com/en/professional-tool-storage-system

https://youtu.be/DKoIw9TzoL8?list=PLbC_wsoyKxfQ42gbL9f0Q4JvazD-61my5


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the Ridgid and DeWalt tough boxxes. The DeWalts are a bit tougher.
> I see the Ridgid BoXXes are the same as the Keter Boxxes.
> http://www.keter.com/en/tool-boxes-2
> http://www.keter.com/en/professional-tool-storage-system
> 
> https://youtu.be/DKoIw9TzoL8?list=PLbC_wsoyKxfQ42gbL9f0Q4JvazD-61my5


The design definitely looks the same, but the material looks a bit different.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Nothing fancy for me just some cheap husky boxes. They come in 2 sizes the small parts bin and thr bigger tool storage bin.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Keep pimping those boxes Sector, they're great! Use 'em myself... Waiting for a sale to stock up on a few more 👍

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

asevereid said:


> Keep pimping those boxes Sector, they're great! Use 'em myself... Waiting for a sale to stock up on a few more 👍
> 
> Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


Same here.

The only thing I don't like is they don't lock

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

I bought some of those husky boxes a long time ago, they're all broken and I only have 2 left in the garage. Storage solutions that don't snap together are about useless for anything other than a shop environment.


----------



## SectorSecurity

RobertCDF said:


> I bought some of those husky boxes a long time ago, they're all broken and I only have 2 left in the garage. Storage solutions that don't snap together are about useless for anything other than a shop environment.


Why do you say that?

Had those ones for a couple years and haven't had a problem with them.

Although I don't try and do anything like stand on them.

I do wish they would lock together when stacked but it's not a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## RobertCDF

SectorSecurity said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Had those ones for a couple years and haven't had a problem with them.
> 
> Although I don't try and do anything like stand on them.
> 
> I do wish they would lock together when stacked but it's not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Limiting the carrying capacity to 1 (or 1 in each hand) is dumb and short sighted, I can snap 3 or 4 tstak boxes together and carry them instead of 1 or 2 at a time. Also the way they open is annoying as hell, always seemed to be something getting caught in the leg when you tried to close it. 

As far as breaking; the plastic lids break super easy if anything is dropped on them.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Before I had the husky I had a no name cheapy cheapy parts bin and we'll one day a home owner decided he wanted to pick it up and look at it.

Well it was unlatched and guess what I had to spend 30+ minutes sorting everything back out off the floor.

When I say I wish they locked I wish they had a slot for a padlock

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

RobertCDF said:


> Limiting the carrying capacity to 1 (or 1 in each hand) is dumb and short sighted, I can snap 3 or 4 tstak boxes together and carry them instead of 1 or 2 at a time. Also the way they open is annoying as hell, always seemed to be something getting caught in the leg when you tried to close it.
> 
> As far as breaking; the plastic lids break super easy if anything is dropped on them.


I can stack 3 or 4 on a dolly and wheel them around.

I try to have it setup so I only need to carry two at a time but I see your concern.

I try to keep the lid closed on them, grab what I need and shut it again.

Also helps to stop people from helping themselves.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Just wished my festool dolly would fold like this. 

These were on half price. So I got two....lots and lots of tstak boxes already


----------



## Unger.const

Half off online. Just wished my festool cart would fold like this.


----------



## TheGrizz

Unger.const said:


> Half off online. Just wished my festool cart would fold like this.




I wonder if an Lboxx would fit on those? How much and where'd you get em?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The ToughBoXX handles do break off if you load it up heavy.


----------



## RobertCDF

SectorSecurity said:


> I can stack 3 or 4 on a dolly and wheel them around.
> 
> I try to have it setup so I only need to carry two at a time but I see your concern.
> 
> I try to keep the lid closed on them, grab what I need and shut it again.
> 
> Also helps to stop people from helping themselves.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


The terrain we work in is rarely dolly friendly.


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The ToughBoXX handles do break off if you load it up heavy.


Yeah, but aren't they under a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> Yeah, but aren't they under a lifetime warranty?


Yes I returned to the HD for a new one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> From your earlier comments it's assumed you grabbed this pic off the web, in that it's showing the hangers I was extolling.


No It's his job and pic.


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> From your earlier comments it's assumed you grabbed this pic off the web, in that it's showing the hangers I was extolling.




Nope, I framed that whole house. That was the living room we did. My company used to frame customs. Stick around you'll find I don't cheat like that. 

I personally made every cut on those beams. 

Mike.
_________


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> From your earlier comments it's assumed you grabbed this pic off the web, in that it's showing the hangers I was extolling.




More proof? This is that same house.










Mike.
_________


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> From your earlier comments it's assumed you grabbed this pic off the web, in that it's showing the hangers I was extolling.




And those aren't hangers. They're buckets.


Mike.
_________


----------



## Artworks

Where the lam beams come from ?


----------



## Calidecks

Artworks said:


> Where the lam beams come from ?




We got them from Champion lumber.


Mike.
_________


----------



## Calidecks

http://www.championlumber.net/


Mike.
_________


----------



## Artworks

Just wondering because Western Archrib makes laminated beam, trusses and columns. 
Is located were I live. They ship a lot of product to the USA.


----------



## Artworks

http:westernarchrib.com.


----------



## Calidecks

Artworks said:


> http:westernarchrib.com.


That may have been where the lumber yard got them. It was 2003 when that was built. The only reason I don't have more pictures of my framing projects is the technology and my ability to use it were lacking back then. Especially in the 80's and 90's. 

_________________


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> And those aren't hangers. They're buckets.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________


Is framing buckets a new term you guys invented? For a tool storage systems thread? :no:


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> Is framing buckets a new term you guys invented? For a tool storage systems thread? :no:


No it's a name framers use instead of "hangers" that you think they are. 

_________________


----------



## Warren

WE would refer to them as bucket hangers. Generally, very heavy gauge and often bolted in place.


----------



## Calidecks

Okay. If someone said go get me a hanger they don't think I mean bucket. Not around here anyway. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

There are beam hangers and buckets for the same size beam. They aren't the same.

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

The same thing with column cap and post cap. Two completely different things 

_________________


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> No it's a name framers use instead of "hangers" that you think they are.
> 
> _________________


Ok got ya. So they aren't a hanger?


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> Ok got ya. So they aren't a hanger?


No they are buckets. Face mount to be exact. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Architects often use post cap on the plans when it's quite obvious they meant column cap. 

_________________


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> No they are buckets. Face mount to be exact.
> 
> _________________


Thanks mate learned something today, although a Google search of "framing buckets" images didn't show them.

No matter the name, framing hangers for rafters and joists are required where I live.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Okay. If someone said go get me a hanger they don't think I mean bucket. Not around here anyway.
> 
> _________________


Not around here either,,,
here's a nice bucket


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not around here either,,,
> 
> here's a nice bucket




That's definitely not Simpson! :laughing:


Mike.
_________


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not around here either,,,
> 
> here's a nice bucket




That'd be a hanger! :laughing:


Mike.
_________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Jughead said:


> Sorry should have said 30yr finish carpenter, what did yours say - roof framer?
> While I respect framers most can't finish. Ditto for the deckers.


Hate to burst your bubble but all trades have a finish quality to them.

Take any one who values the work and craft they do it will look pretty. It be plumbing, masonry, electrical, drywall, rough or finish carpentry. It will be exceptional if the individual who loves the trade does it.

There is a bunch of  that goes into all the of trades to making something look awesome. 

I was told once if you love what you do "it will be better than the guy who is just coming in for a pay check".


----------



## Designed2Fail

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Don't even go there man,,, I've done all phases of carpentry.. Just no room to list all I have done.
> I and my partner built, set and finished these big ones:thumbsup:
> 
> Like I said you're full of your self and you just keep proving it.


Are all 3 structural? 1st one almost looks cosmetic. Either way they all look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Designed2Fail said:


> Are all 3 structural? 1st one almost looks cosmetic. Either way they all look awesome. :thumbsup:


Yes they are structural, The first one is after it was wrapped in cedar and I think I put up some pics of unfinished ones.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes they are structural, The first one is after it was wrapped in cedar and I think I put up some pics of unfinished ones.


That looks incredibly good and something a home owner can brag about when some one comes into their home no lie. 

I have a big thing for the rustic finish look and you nailed it. :thumbsup:

Don't care for the sheet rock instead of the plain pine ceiling though. I thought it looks better but, its the home owners choice and what they want.

I wanna slap them at times but then again they are the ones who have to live with it every day and they pay for what they want.


----------



## cvtsf

Does it seem like this got off topic?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Designed2Fail said:


> That looks incredibly good and something a home owner can brag about when some one comes into their home no lie.


That was a chapel at the Four Seasons Hotel.


----------



## Calidecks

cvtsf said:


> Does it seem like this got off topic?


You're welcome! 

_________________


----------



## smpcarpentry

cvtsf said:


> Does it seem like this got off topic?


Only slightly off topic


----------



## TNTRenovate

cvtsf said:


> Does it seem like this got off topic?


Have you ever had a conversation in real life that hasn't?


----------



## cvtsf

I'm sorry what were you talking about?


----------



## TNTRenovate

cvtsf said:


> I'm sorry what were talking about?


Boobies


----------



## cvtsf

TNTSERVICES said:


> Boobies


Are you sure? I can stay pretty focussed on those


----------



## Jughead

Designed2Fail said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but all trades have a finish quality to them.
> 
> Take any one who values the work and craft they do it will look pretty. It be plumbing, masonry, electrical, drywall, rough or finish carpentry. It will be exceptional if the individual who loves the trade does it.


And as the lead carpenter on a job, often first in and last out, I'm the guy who ensures their work is pretty even when they don't.

That being said don't confuse finish carpentry with the other trades although I get your meaning on pride of craftsmanship.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> And as the lead carpenter on a job, often first in and last out, I'm the guy who ensures their work is pretty even when they don't.
> 
> That being said don't confuse finish carpentry with the other trades although I get your meaning on pride of craftsmanship.


So you form the slab along with frame the house?


----------



## RobertCDF

Jughead said:


> That being said don't confuse finish carpentry with the other trades although I get your meaning on pride of craftsmanship.


The first crew I framed on framed to 1/16" tolerances on cuts and nothing short of dead on for plumb and level... Lots of "finish" carpenters don't even follow tolerances that tight.


----------



## Warren

RobertCDF said:


> The first crew I framed on framed to 1/16" tolerances on cuts and nothing short of dead on for plumb and level... Lots of "finish" carpenters don't even follow tolerances that tight.


I know and have worked with some very high end finish carpenters. While I respect their talent at doing finish work, none of them can really frame to my standards. 

I am tired of the notion that every finish carpenter can frame, but not every framer can do finish. Simply is not the case.


----------



## Jughead

Warren said:


> I am tired of the notion that every finish carpenter can frame, but not every framer can do finish. Simply is not the case.


Yo I never said I could frame hip roofs, that's on par with finishing and beyond in my view. Of course once I had the compound angles down I could with a little (lot) of help from a good framer. I am however good at making a straight cut freehand even at a compound angle.

As for partition walls, retrofit micro-lams, and the typical small framing tasks that come up it's no biggie.

As for your assertion every framer can install and crown a high end kitchen, I'm sure a few can, but not all. Depends how many years they've been at it.

Customers stand in the kitchen eyeballing their new cabs and expect every detail to be PERFECT.


----------



## Jughead

RobertCDF said:


> The first crew I framed on framed to 1/16" tolerances on cuts and nothing short of dead on for plumb and level... Lots of "finish" carpenters don't even follow tolerances that tight.


You probably mean the 'finishers' on new construction these days where speed trumps tight joints, it'll be caulked anyway.

Depends on the job and what the customer's paying. On high-end work there is no 1/16" gap, it has to be tight especially where the trim will be stained and natural. I'm lucky enough to have always done higher-end work where customers or bosses leave me alone to do what I want, no rush.


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> You probably mean the 'finishers' on new construction these days where speed trumps tight joints, it'll be caulked anyway.
> 
> Depends on the job and what the customer's paying. On high-end work there is no 1/16" gap, it has to be tight especially where the trim will be stained and natural. I'm lucky enough to have always done higher-end work where customers or bosses leave me alone to do what I want, no rush.


Post em. Let's see mugheads work. 

_________________


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> Post em. Let's see mugheads work.
> 
> _________________


OK, let me search the archive for something recent


----------



## Jughead

*Corporate HQ to include a kitchen*

This job was in an historic house that was added onto with a long wing to become HQ of the Kendal Corp. For some reason the huge kitchen we did couldn't have a stove - likely because it was commercial without Ansul.
Very extensive trim-work here using a custom modern design. Completed end of winter in Kennett Sq, Pa


----------



## Jughead

*Kendal Corp HQ cont'd*

Here's a few more pics


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> Here's a few more pics




You pulled those off the web didn't you?


Mike.
_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> This job was in an historic house that was added onto with a long wing to become HQ of the Kendal Corp. For some reason the huge kitchen we did couldn't have a stove - likely because it was commercial without Ansul.
> Very extensive trim-work here using a custom modern design. Completed end of winter in Kennett Sq, Pa


Any progress pics:whistling


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> You pulled those off the web didn't you?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________


I took the pics being proud of our work as anyone would expect.

Photo credits are mine, Joe Ferrier, working under Rodney Scott the lead, under John Delfini of Trilogy Construction Management. Hope to work with them again soon.


----------



## Jughead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Any progress pics:whistling


No, I didn't get with your sister today.

I do however have a couple work pics though, let me download em


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> No, I didn't get with your sister today.
> 
> I do however have a couple work pics though, let me download em


You're full of yourself! I have no brothers or sisters....
But piggggggggy says you have a small peepee:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> I took the pics being proud of our work as anyone would expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credits are mine, Joe Ferrier, working under Rodney Scott the lead, under John Delfini of Trilogy Construction Management. Hope to work with them again soon.




So you worked as an employee for the company that built that?


Mike.
_________


----------



## Jughead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You're full of yourself! I have no brothers or sisters....


That would make you a loser, go smoke some more pakalolo.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> So you worked as an employee for the company that built that?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________


Why u asking?


----------



## Rustbucket

I've known a few carpenters who who work foundation to roof, and did an impeccable job in all phases. They just weren't very fast, which cost them in the end. One almost lost a project to the bank when they were getting tired of extensions on the construction loan. Thankfully this was Seattle during the boom in the early to mid 2000's. By the time he actually finished, it sold for much more than the plan appraisal. Like $150k-$200k more! But it could have easily gone the other way. He was a true craftsman, but his business sense came down to pure luck.


----------



## Jughead

Rustbucket said:


> I've known a few carpenters who who work foundation to roof, and did an impeccable job in all phases. They just weren't very fast, which cost them in the end.


This coming from another deck guy who never installed a high-end kitchen or trim-work.
"Cost them in the end"? 
I'm still going stronger than ever, taking whatever time I want to make it perfect. Customers love that approach, or at least mine do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> That would make you a loser, go smoke some more pakalolo.


No it still makes you full of yourself!!!! My little brother is dead it also makes you an an A55 puka for bringing family member into it that you nothing of....


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> This coming from another deck guy who never installed a high-end kitchen or trim-work.
> 
> "Cost them in the end"?
> 
> I'm still going stronger than ever, taking whatever time I want to make it perfect. Customers love that approach, or at least mine do.




I've done my share of kitchens, high end, low end. Framed many customs. Worked as a lead on 400 Home tracts where the homes were 1.5 mil and up. But I could NEVER go back to any of that work. I couldn't take the pay cut. 


Mike.
_________


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No it still makes you full of yourself!!!! My little brother is dead it also makes you an an A55 puka for bringing family member into it that you nothing of....




He's a cockroach.


Mike.
_________


----------



## Jughead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No it still makes you full of yourself!!!! My little brother is dead it also makes you an an A55 puka for bringing family member into it that you nothing of....


If you have such thin skin maybe you should stop f***ing with me


----------



## Rustbucket

Jughead said:


> This coming from another deck guy who never installed a high-end kitchen or trim-work.
> 
> "Cost them in the end"?
> 
> I'm still going stronger than ever, taking whatever time I want to make it perfect. Customers love that approach, or at least mine do.




Actually I spent several years doing mostly cabinets and trim. I'm not taking any sides here. What I meant by "cost them in the end" is that although there are many carpenters who do all phases very good, they tend to be a little slower than those who specialize in a trade. If you do trim day in and day out, you tend to build speed with experience. If you add 3 months to a project because you want to do it all, you end up paying 3 months interest on any construction loans you may have, or you may miss a prime selling season. The guy I mentioned in my last post did virtually everything himself, except electrical and maybe plumbing, and added 9 months to a year to his 9 month construction loan. Extension fees and interest add up. He lucked out on the market. 

I also knew a couple of guys up there that did a great job managing their projects while being hands on in all phases, but had a good team that kept everything on track.


----------



## tkrrox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CityDecks

tkrrox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't go wrong with tstaks









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

tkrrox said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like that. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkrrox

CityDecks said:


> Can't go wrong with tstaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I like them a lot. The other version is just a bit too big in my opinion. I hope they stick around or I might just stock pile them. The carts is great too!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mordekyle

CD, it looks like the Dewalt vacuum doesn't fit in the tstak I with the lid taken off.

Anyone know if that same vacuum will fit in the wheeled tstak tote? It seems slightly larger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Mordekyle said:


> CD, it looks like the Dewalt vacuum doesn't fit in the tstak I with the lid taken off.
> 
> Anyone know if that same vacuum will fit in the wheeled tstak tote? It seems slightly larger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made it my self. Another grabngo addedhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a58c64f8e14d/KVID0558.mp4

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Mordekyle said:


> CD, it looks like the Dewalt vacuum doesn't fit in the tstak I with the lid taken off.
> 
> Anyone know if that same vacuum will fit in the wheeled tstak tote? It seems slightly larger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The corded/ battery vac fits perfectly in tstak just remove lid add plywood strips to flatten out lil PL an screws and 15 min you too can have a City Decks grabngo. Post pic. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Could someone with the Dewalt tough system cart take a measurement for me? 
Want to order the cart but not sure if it will fit in my truck.
I assume the handle can be flipped around to be shorter. whats the height if so?


----------



## Unger.const




----------



## personalt

There was a lot of tstak talk earier in the thread. I know the tough system has a van rack but how are people van securing t-staks.


----------



## Mordekyle

personalt said:


> There was a lot of tstak talk earier in the thread. I know the tough system has a van rack but how are people van securing t-staks.




Shelves with a small lip in front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

personalt said:


> There was a lot of tstak talk earier in the thread. I know the tough system has a van rack but how are people van securing t-staks.


I've always used a bungee on my tough system:clap:


----------



## personalt

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've always used a bungee on my tough system:clap:


Yeah - maybe I am over thinking this. I am finally going from an SUV to a van and that process had been many years in the making so I am overthinking everything 

The tough boxes have a nicer racking systems but I mostly work on 3 story walk ups so I like the lighter tstaks.


----------



## cedarboarder

personalt said:


> Yeah - maybe I am over thinking this. I am finally going from an SUV to a van and that process had been many years in the making so I am overthinking everything
> 
> The tough boxes have a nicer racking systems but I mostly work on 3 story walk ups so I like the lighter tstaks.


The rack is ok....
IMO better off just buying the cart arms that fold in and build own rack..


----------



## personalt

cedarboarder said:


> The rack is ok....
> IMO better off just buying the cart arms that fold in and build own rack..


I am mostly using tstak not tough system. The ears & rack seem to be for tough system only The more I look people just seem to push a stack of staks against the side wall of van and call it a day.

This system is really nice.. But guys are in sweden - https://www.instagram.com/p/BTUOhJUFVmJ/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

personalt said:


> Yeah - maybe I am over thinking this. I am finally going from an SUV to a van and that process had been many years in the making so I am overthinking everything
> 
> The tough boxes have a nicer racking systems but I mostly work on 3 story walk ups so I like the lighter tstaks.


I'm working on a van build out now,, this is my 3 or 4th one and trying to make it nice nice,, but nothing like Overanalyze's new ram...


----------



## calmod

I've used most of the systems. I had the toughbox and sold it to a friend. Loved the cart as we actually used it for appliances a couple of times ( small ones) but I have a small van and it was too bulky. Bought a stack of Tstaks and still use the biggest one as it fits all my finish nail guns : 16 gauge, 18 gauge, 26 gauge, and 1/4" stapler and the nails all fit in the tray. I finally settled on the Ridgid set. It holds a full set of cordless drills, cordless saw, sawzall, oscillating tool. charger , 6 batteries, laser, etc etc and etc. The top box holds all normally used cabinet installation screws etc and the milk crate kind of thing holds just a bunch of stuff.I'm old and have bought every new product for a long time and the quality of the stuff that's out now blows away all the ****ty product that was available even 10 years ago. My shop is just the burial ground for old tool storage systems . I also have festool boxes but only use them for the festool products. The fact that they clip onto the vac is genius.


----------



## The.Handyman

calmod said:


> I've used most of the systems. I had the toughbox and sold it to a friend. Loved the cart as we actually used it for appliances a couple of times ( small ones) but I have a small van and it was too bulky. Bought a stack of Tstaks and still use the biggest one as it fits all my finish nail guns : 16 gauge, 18 gauge, 26 gauge, and 1/4" stapler and the nails all fit in the tray. I finally settled on the Ridgid set. It holds a full set of cordless drills, cordless saw, sawzall, oscillating tool. charger , 6 batteries, laser, etc etc and etc. The top box holds all normally used cabinet installation screws etc and the milk crate kind of thing holds just a bunch of stuff.I'm old and have bought every new product for a long time and the quality of the stuff that's out now blows away all the ****ty product that was available even 10 years ago. My shop is just the burial ground for old tool storage systems . I also have festool boxes but only use them for the festool products. The fact that they clip onto the vac is genius.


The ToughSystem and Ridgid pro tool boxes are the same size. I find it amusing you sold ToughSystem but then settled back with Ridgid as the best for you.


----------



## calmod

I have a Nissan NV200 little cargo van and like to work out of the passenger side sliding door as much as possible as the drivers side sliding door is for my fasteners and the Festool stack ratched clamped to the bulkhead. The Tough system cart has the wheels behind the cart and the Ridgid has the wheel under the lower box and the telescoping handle is flush to the back. 
when I had the tough system tight to the bulkhead it sticks out into the door opening another six inches making that side door unusable. With the Ridgid clamped tight to the bulkhead I can use the side door to access all my other tools in and out of the van. My veto pro pacs live behind the ridgid box. The tough system is a good system but not for my little van.
You use whatever works for you and I'll use whatever works for me. I've owned them all except the new Milwaukee system. I follow this thread because I learn new products


----------



## Designed2Fail

I like the Ridgid system as well. I stole Calidecks idea with the smaller case and got all my batteries in their Thanks Cali.


----------



## calmod

lots of good information on this thread


----------



## cedarboarder

I want to build a sliding bed on my truck. I got 3 ways to do it.

Drawer Sliders 
Make Own sliders with skateboard bearings and metal rails
or use Teflon on both sides with no hardware

Sorta leaning towards skateboard bearings and metal rails
Drawer sliders expensive and can only hold so much. 
Teflon if it gets anything between the 2 layers I'm guessing not so easy to slide anymore. 
or i could just spend 1000 bucks on drawer slider and be done with it Wheres the fun in that tho? :laughing:.
a build video on with bearings...


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> I want to build a sliding bed on my truck. I got 3 ways to do it.
> 
> Drawer Sliders
> Make Own sliders with skateboard bearings and metal rails
> or use Teflon on both sides with no hardware
> 
> Sorta leaning towards skateboard bearings and metal rails
> Drawer sliders expensive and can only hold so much.
> Teflon if it gets anything between the 2 layers I'm guessing not so easy to slide anymore.
> or i could just spend 1000 bucks on drawer slider and be done with it Wheres the fun in that tho? :laughing:.
> a build video on with bearings...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELP41pDKaqs&t=438s


Mine was 2 grand and holds 2000 pounds. In Canadian they cost a buck a pound on average.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClimateCreator

I almost went with this husky version stack for $79, but decided against the two year warranty and went with the lifetime warranty for $98.

Found this forum and thread AFTER I bought this newest one, since on sale for daddy day, I have some of this system already, love the "milk crates" can't call em totes with no top handle option in my opinion.

I wanted to see what other people were doing possibly with these for modifications and stumbled upon this thread. Guess I'll have to make it up as I go, not much is done with these except use them as a big square bucket, at least the bucket I switched from had an organizer in it, just got sick of it being caught in the back of truck getting rained on. 

Guess I'll make up some sheetmetal trays or something, maybe just use all my little Milwaukee and Ryobi bags that come with the tools for free inside these caverns on wheels to help organize it.....

That top box is useless for me wish it was more like husky with a clear lid and individual cups. Can't even buy them separately. But seriously how can home depot bring their version to the lifetime warranty stack party and offer two years and no water proofing? 

Glad I found this site and thread, thanks for posting all your set ups.

CC


----------



## SearchforSignal

Works for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Dang it, now I have to read this whole tread


----------



## Peter_C

Since this thread was started, Milwaukee released their Packout system. Therefore my recommendation today is different than when this thread was first started. Milwaukee has stepped up their game putting the Packout system into the lead, in my opinion. The 3 stack is currently $280 or so, with Acme selling them for $249. On Black Friday they will be $200 at Home Depot and I will most likely sell off my Ridgid boxes and replace them with the Milwaukee Packout's. I have been testing a stack of Packout's and see enough of an improvement to warrant upgrading from the Ridgid boxes. In reality though the Ridgid boxes are half the price and do get the job of storing and moving tools done. 

This is the Packout thread. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/milwaukee-packout-storage-boxes-345634/


----------



## ClimateCreator

Wish they looked liked this.....

Wonder if that will be an option for color scheme

CC


----------



## TheGrizz

I’m sticking with LBoxxes, in fact, just recently grabbed a bunch more. Biggest reason for me is the Bosch tool inserts for all of my Bosch cordless tools. I also have quite a few that I have just managed to fit different tools into that makes it a lot easier to pick and choose what come in and out of the van when needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


for the money, I still think DeWalt is the best bang for the buck. getting large cases for 45 buck Canadian now and the clear lid organizers for 40


----------



## Calidecks

ClimateCreator said:


> Wish they looked liked this.....
> 
> Wonder if that will be an option for color scheme
> 
> CC




I'm glad they aren't black. Black is a omen for Southern California deck builders. Gets too hot. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Warren

cedarboarder said:


> for the money, I still think DeWalt is the best bang for the buck. getting large cases for 45 buck Canadian now and the clear lid organizers for 40


I agree.

I think I have about 15 boxes now, and three of those wall rack systems.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Warren said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think I have about 15 boxes now, and three of those wall rack systems.


The reason I have stuck with Dewalt tough system is the wall rack system. Super nice in the trailer. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

the only downfall I've found is just with the tough system radio. it's the best radio out right now IMO, but it does not click into the rack like the other boxes. its slides in but no click. it does have the metal latch at the back for the cart. but if used in your trailer set up it would be on the floor by the time you got to the job. other than that...


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> I'm glad they aren't black. Black is a omen for Southern California deck builders. Gets too hot.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


no kidding batteries would be nuked. what a second..... my boxes are black. ****.


----------



## ClimateCreator

Californiadecks said:


> I'm glad they aren't black. Black is a omen for Southern California deck builders. Gets too hot.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Hmm black truck black boxes doesn't matter here in New England as much I guess.

All the other boxes are black too, rigid, DeWalt, Husky, etc so why not Milwaukee too

CC


----------

